# 9mm & .40 in MI



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Located a bunch of 9mm and .40 Remington UMC (target/ball ammo) for $18.50 & $19.50 respectively. Not bad considering ammo has been extremely scarce since January... I mean non-existent in MI.

4 box limit... ordered 4 boxes of 9mm (115gr) and another 200 rds of Hornady TAP (168gr) for my Rem 700. Shipping was only $9 (in state). Another 4 boxes will be ordered tomorrow as well.

The UMC is the metal case... not brass?, but I don't reload anyway. 

Anyone have any experience with Rem's metal case UMC ammo?


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

that's so not fair not telling us where we can get this deal.


ammo hoarder!!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It's from a police supply source in MI... not sure if sales are made to non-LEO's yet.
I will check first thing in the morning and post info to forum users. 

I'd like nothing more than to share a good source to my fellow gun enthusiasts.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sold out yesterday... shocker!


----------

